# 2 New Hunters



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Oh boy, now gonna be in ****. Have 2 new hunters coming now both 0/S, one at 34mm one at 35mm, have enough big ones, now all huntered up for the time being. Be maybe 8 days away though 

Can't ruin it by showing the whole thing so just a pic of the covers 

14K Yellow Gold with scrolling on one side, scrolling one side tells you which side is up!



















14K Four Color Gold!


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Ooooooh mother!!

THE TOP ONE...WOW! I wish I had that...


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Looking forwards the next pictures (dial, movement...)!!!

Andreas


----------



## Jeorge (Mar 31, 2008)

Darn you James and your nice watches!



Truly exquisite.

- Jeorge


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Thanks, can't wait to receive them but the guy has clean pieces so not worried. I was surprised how cheap the first one went for, I believe most thought the engraving was a personalization but is required actually since there is no cartouche to sign and tell right side up. There was an 18K piece also but passed on it, was third up anyway but had a hinge repair, 18k is pretty soft for moving parts


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

What sayeth the monogram on the first watch? I can't make out the letters. They look like A and M to me, but that's just a guess. Unless it's not letters at all, and just pretty swirliness.


----------



## ravi.kiran (Jun 14, 2008)

Great watches James!

Pretty in good condition i see.

Waiting for pics of dial and movement.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

tks! yea the seller was pretty ticked on the cost the first one went for but they are on their way!

as far as the swirls, its determined they are just that. I really only wanted the 4 color gold piece and did not expect to get the other despite the first having 15 jewels. seeing some good collections going right now with the fall of things


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Nice ones, James.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

The case on the second one is a permanently guaranteed or a 50 year case, that is half and half, the other is solid 14K! Hard to find the 50yr cases. Some more pics


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Oh, wow. Very nice watches.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

tks, they are not for me though. wife chose when she got home the smaller of the 2, the Waltham. I was on a deadline and had been looking for 2 months when these came up


----------

